# Your Opinion: What do you think of this case from Amazon?



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting this case from Amazon. What do you think? You'll notice the cost is only $11 and the old saying, "you get what you pay for" is something I believe in. Does this look like a good case for a K3? Does anyone have this case?

http://www.amazon.com/Acase-Classic-Generation-Protector-Invisible/dp/B004EHJQBY


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

My husband has that brand of case for his iPad.  He loves it.  The quality is good.  I'm not sure about the Kindle version but it looks acceptable.  The original price was $40?....looks like a deal!  

Although I like the looks of the bottom corner holders I seem to remember others saying these leave marks on their white Kindle.  I could be wrong and it could be another brand that does that.  Check the forums for similar threads to be sure or maybe someone else will weigh in on these cases.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I was able to get this case on eBay for $7.99 with free shipping. Well, I haven't received it yet... and I _think _it is the same case.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370449862587


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I was able to get this case on eBay for $7.99 with free shipping. Well, I haven't received it yet... and I _think _it is the same case.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370449862587


It looks like it is. Here's the same thing, I believe, but with a different sellers name on the bottom -- interesting. And it costs more.

http://www.amazon.com/CrazyOnDigital-Kindle-Generation-Leather-Protector/dp/B00428C1I0%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dtop-ten-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00428C1I0


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

The one from Crazy on Digital has different straps, I think. It looks like the top straps are all elastic. The other one looks like leather and elastic (like how the M-Edge straps used to be).  But... I've been known to be wrong. Several times. LOL


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Zell said:


> I'm thinking of getting this case from Amazon. What do you think? You'll notice the cost is only $11 and the old saying, "you get what you pay for" is something I believe in. Does this look like a good case for a K3? Does anyone have this case?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acase-Classic-Generation-Protector-Invisible/dp/B004EHJQBY


*Just an up-date: Acase canceled my order because they were unexpectedly out of stock and did not know when they'd have more. Fine with me. I had my doubts about it. I'll probably go with the M-Edge Go.*


----------



## Hombre (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Bought this in November 2010 for my Kindle. Absolutely superb. Real leather...elegant...great quality...really enhances the Kindle...and cheap !!
I live in Spain and they shipped to me from the UK. May ship to the USA...worth enquiring. Don't know how they do it at this price.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?ie=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=electronics-uk&field-keywords=DURAGADGET


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

This is the one I went with: LINK it is cheap but has some decent padding and feels like it will last several years with normal usage.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

screwballl said:


> This is the one I went with: LINK it is cheap but has some decent padding and feels like it will last several years with normal usage.


I have that one in black & pink except the closure is reversed (attached to the back & closes toward the front). I love it! They sent me this style first by mistake and I didn't like it closing toward the back, but many people do.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

screwballl said:


> This is the one I went with: LINK it is cheap but has some decent padding and feels like it will last several years with normal usage.


That is VERY nice.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

^ I finally ordered mine. I can't wait for it. I'd love to carry my kindle outdoors again.

jay.


----------



## kindleluff (Jan 2, 2011)

meeko350 said:


> I have that one in black & pink except the closure is reversed (attached to the back & closes toward the front). I love it! They sent me this style first by mistake and I didn't like it closing toward the back, but many people do.


Where is the pink and black one you mentioned?


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

kindleluff said:


> Where is the pink and black one you mentioned?


CE Compass sells on Amazon & Ebay. They've added red to both sites and white to ebay.

Pink, Black & Red:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_scat_2357984011_t?rh=n%3A2357984011%2Ck%3Ace+compass&keywords=ce+compass&ie=UTF8&qid=1294985409&scn=2357984011&h=359b448fae53a2d0db7461dea9f3331901784ad2

Here is the white, but the closure is reversed:
http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Leather-Case-Cover-Amazon-Kindle-3-WiFi-3G-/400187934519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2d0f4737


----------

